# How soon could she be due?



## she-earl (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a ram in with my two ewes.  I have occasionally been checking for udders because I haven't seen any breeding activity.  Today I noticed that my one ewe is just beginning to develop an udder.  How long might it be until she may lamb?


----------



## puredelite (Jan 16, 2011)

How long has the ram been with the ewes? Gestation is approx. 5 months more/ less. When the ewes start to bag it can be anywhere from a few days to a couple of weeks. Some of mine don't really show a milk bag ahead of time and then just surprise me with lambs. Another sign you might watch for is the ewe wanting to keep away from the others and wanting to find a little privacy.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi,your problem is not uncommon with farmers who run there males year round with the ewe's,if she is starting to 'show ',look for a 'softening ' in the vagina'and if you 'feel' the muscles above the tail toward the hip you notice they are' relaxing' ready for the birth..........How old are the ewe's?Are they 'maidens' or ewe's that have bred before?............Ease of lambing differs with breeds and how forward they are in condition,if the ewe's are 4 score or more, excess internal fat can hinder the passage of the lamb down the birth canal..........In our own case we opt for rams that produce a slightly lower than average birth-weight,this means that neither the mother nor the lamb is exhausted by the birthing process.....PS I tried to add a picture it uploaded OK ,but disappeared to who knows where...........T.O.R


----------



## she-earl (Jan 18, 2011)

My ram has been with my ewes since I got them.  They are all bottle babies from March of 2010.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi, I would hope they are not in lamb!....To be lambing at under 12mths of age is like you finding your 12 yr old sister is pregnant....This situation can have long term effects on the future mother...........I know there are studs that insist that you can 'breed' ewe lambs and in some cases breed a ewe 3 times in 2 yrs...........But at what 'cost' to the sheep talk about keeping girls,"barefoot and pregant or having them on a rope between the kitchen and the bed".......Look forward to other views on this subject...........T.O.R.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 18, 2011)

I would only breed ewe lambs if they were already a good size, and I definitely would breed them so they'd lamb after turning a year.  If you think one of them is already bagging up, she could be due anywhere from a month out to a week out.  There really is no set time for them to lamb after they start bagging up.  I really hope they're big girls so you don't have any difficulties.  Did you want them to breed so early?


----------

